
NASA's Voyager 2 sends back its first signal from interstellar space - void_nill
https://www.theguardian.com/science/2019/nov/04/nasa-voyager-2-sends-back-first-signal-from-interstellar-space
======
kylek
But how long until it gains sentience? (Sorry...not sorry...read 17776 if you
haven't already) [0]

[0]
[https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football](https://www.sbnation.com/a/17776-football)

~~~
saganus
That was pretty cool! althought it freaked me out a bit at first...

------
NotSammyHagar
I wonder if there is any potential direct observation possible of them from
humans after the radio becomes too weak. Could we build a laser powerful
enough to get a reflect back that we could measure, with some kind of
incredibly large reflector/receiver? I doubt they have 'reflectors' back. Did
you know they put reflectors on the moon that we still use for laser 'range
finding' today.

------
tabtab
Interesting quote: "...they will continue on their trajectories long after
they fall silent. "The two Voyagers will outlast Earth," said Kurth."

The Earth will be totally fried and maybe even vaporized in about 5 billion
years from now when the sun swells up.

By the way, I couldn't find a date on that article. Anyone? I suspect it may
not be fresh.

~~~
saganus
It says "Mon 4 Nov 2019 16.04 GMT"

~~~
tabtab
Okay, I see it now. Thanks! If one uses a "wide" screen, it shifts to the left
side and resembles a navigation link to _another_ article. There's a UI design
lesson there: don't do that.

